

Most creative people 2014  - rrtwo
http://www.fastcompany.com/section/most-creative-people-2014

======
D_Alex
"Inviting women into the workforce" is #1 most creative?? It is brave, for
sure, considering that was in Saudi Arabia, but... creative?

